# humming bird food cheaper to buy then to make



## hibiscusmile (Jul 4, 2009)

:angry: Saw the hummingbird juice was out and thought I would boil them off some, after putting it on the stove, I decided to go into the Bugatorium and feed the Orchids and sheild girls some moths, hubby was asleep in his chair and after about 15 minutes he starts yelling, your burning something! haha, the living room , dining room, and kitchen was full of smoke, and not a fire alarm went off, and here he was running around the kitchen with the pot in his hand trying to figure (haha) out what to do with it and all the while it was smoking worse, I took it from him and ran outside! haha, I told him I needed more allowance to buy my hummingbird food, now I not only wasted a cup of sugar, I lost my nice pot!






I wont tell u what he said to me


----------



## MingMing (Jul 4, 2009)

lol, well you can always add some water and put it back over the stove... and once the water gets warm enough to melt the suggar just use a wood hummm thingy to remove the "caramel" on the bottom... Once I tried making caramel popcorn and just boiling some really hot water removed the caramel of the pot....


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 4, 2009)

lol I can see it now..... :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 4, 2009)

I will try it, but the bottom seems fine, its the sides that are sucking up the burnt sugar


----------



## MingMing (Jul 4, 2009)

mmm

then maybe putting it inside a bigger pot with boiling water?


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 4, 2009)

There is a cleaner that can be found at Wal-Mart called "Bar Keeper's Friend". It works VERY well for things like this. You will want to just barely get the pot wet and have a wet sponge. Scrub away until its gone.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks Buggy, there goes my new shopping spree!


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 4, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> Thanks Buggy, there goes my new shopping spree!


No problem. it is in a shiny gold can that is the shape of an Ajax can. (It is a powder that shakes out) You may want to use a scrubby pad too, sounds like you did a really good job. :lol:


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 4, 2009)

...... (double post)


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 5, 2009)

ABbuggin said:


> No problem. it is in a shiny gold can that is the shape of an Ajax can. (It is a powder that shakes out) You may want to use a scrubby pad too, sounds like you did a really good job. :lol:


But if it's a non-stick pan... it might not be once you get done!  

Reminds me of the time I ruined a saucepan... on the outside of it. I was about 10 or 12 years old (somewhere in there), and I made some popcorn on the stove. When I took the lid off to pour it into a big bowl, a fresh hot kernel popped right on my arm. In my shock, I jumped/flinched, and flung popcorn all over the kitchen floor. Then I immediately set the pot on the kitchen table, and got away from it. It was only when I saw black smoke and smelled a horrible smell that I realized the pan had melted the plastic tablecloth. It left a big, perfectly round, black scorch mark on the table too. What a mess... and a learning experience. I've never bought a plastic tablecloth either since I've been an adult.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 5, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> But if it's a non-stick pan... it might not be once you get done!  Reminds me of the time I ruined a saucepan... on the outside of it. I was about 10 or 12 years old (somewhere in there), and I made some popcorn on the stove. When I took the lid off to pour it into a big bowl, a fresh hot kernel popped right on my arm. In my shock, I jumped/flinched, and flung popcorn all over the kitchen floor. Then I immediately set the pot on the kitchen table, and got away from it. It was only when I saw black smoke and smelled a horrible smell that I realized the pan had melted the plastic tablecloth. It left a big, perfectly round, black scorch mark on the table too. What a mess... and a learning experience. I've never bought a plastic tablecloth either since I've been an adult.


Long, long ago. Mai Liu and I used to go to a dingy restaurant in London that served really great Chinese food. They had red and white chequered table cloths made of something called "American Cloth." It is never used over here, but a hot teapot would take the varnish off, and it scorched really easily. We always checked for new marks on the table cloth when we visited.

O.K. my friend is using System Restore as the second step to restoring the sound to her laptop, so I'll tell you a Mai Liu at the Cantonese Garden story.

One day when we were there, an English couple had ordered pork fried rice and were loudly demanding that the waiter bring them apple sauce  . The waiter had no idea what they were asking for, and finally Mai could stand it no longer. She had lived in CA and spoke English with a noticable American accent. She went over to the ignorant couple and bowed to them and said "So sorry, we no use apprle sauce with the pork. We have no apprle sauce. Maybe you like a nice pommeglaniite or a Pineaprle? Ah so." She bowed again and left, but she said the last two words with an American accent, and it sounded like a different phrase altogether!


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 10, 2009)

Did the cleaner work? It would be terrible for such a good pot to be ruined. &lt;_&lt;


----------

